

Ask HN: How do I find co-founders in El Paso, TX? - websitescenes

I am employed in the industry, attend multiple meetups and have taught free development workshops. Despite all my efforts, I can&#x27;t find motivated people willing to join my startup in El Paso. Is it possibly my idea? I want to build a web based point of sale. I have built three prototypes and published much of my work to Github. Considering taking an extended trip to SF to find founders. Any other suggestions would be great.
======
ScottWhigham
No one can give you a definitive answer here (a) because no one has seen your
idea(s), and (b) because no one who lives in that area has yet responded.

Sometimes you just have to build, build, build. Sometimes you have to
learn/acquire new skills that are outside your comfort zone. Sometimes you
have to put on the salesperson hat yourself. Such might be the case for you.

It's not as though El Paso is a wealthy area - there are likely to be very few
tech investors in that area. It's a mistake to think that the only "value" an
investor offers is in the money they provide. A good investor has ideas, past
history in the tech world, and a network that can help. El Paso is unlikely to
have a large number of people who meet that criteria.

Don't fly to SF to "find founders" \- that seems naive. Move to SF - that's
fine, but don't just fly there for the weekend and possibly make a decision on
a "life partner" after a few hours of drinks. Austin is closer than SF and way
cheaper. Austin has a lot of what I'm talking about - tech investors with
history/contacts.

~~~
websitescenes
Thank you Scott, I agree with you. Really, you are reaffirming some of the
conclusions I had reached myself, but been questioning recently. I appreciate
your input.

Here is some background on what I am trying to do:

www.pushvendor.com (early stages of public website)

demo.pushvendor.com (prototype)

